# Thanks TorontoPlantMan



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey just wanted to post my new aqua scape.

Thanks for those plants TorontoPlantMan. 

Great guy to deal with.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Very nice! The Alternanthera R Mini will fill in nicely, its one of my favourite plants. You should start a journal so we can follow your progress, keep up the good work.


----------

